# 1/2 Pint Ball jar



## emzornes (Aug 6, 2018)

Does anyone know if they made 1/2 pint square blue ball jars with screw on lids was just wondering if they even existed at one time or another. Thanks for your help.


----------



## coreya (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't recall offhand of any SQUARE BLUE 1/2 pint ball jar made, perhaps one of the new ones they came out with but I haven't kept up with those. Would love to see a picture of one if you have it!


----------



## emzornes (Aug 7, 2018)

I don't have one was just wondering if I need to be on the look out for one. I have the pint quart and half gallon wasn't sure if there was a 1/2 pint or not. I know the regular 1/2 pints are kind of hard to get so I couldn't imagine if there where square ones how hard they would be to find. Thanks for the help


----------



## coreya (Aug 7, 2018)

Your welcome and good luck on your search!


----------

